# Wellington



## Tabitha (Mar 21, 2008)

Someone stop me please! I was so good about not buying fragrances for *at least* 6 months & I guess I have fallen off the wagon. I just ordered:

Violet
Orange Satsuma 
Anise
Orchid
Vanilla Oak 
Watermelon
Fried Ice Cream
Divine Cherry Pie
Pear Glaze

My excuse, I had a custom order request for violet & I wanted to make the shipping charge worth while (are you buying that?).

I have never ordered  from Wellington so it will all be a big fat surprise!


----------



## Becky (Mar 23, 2008)

It must be something to do with the change of season - I've just done the exact same thing, but without the excuse of a custom order!!

It also wasn't until they all arrived that I realised I'd ordered Nag Champa and Yuzu from 2 different suppliers, so now I have 2x as much as I actually wanted!


----------



## pepperi27 (Mar 23, 2008)

Tabs please let me know how your order went because I'be been dying to order from them but never heard anyone who did!


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2008)

i have heard bad rating about them...let me know too Tab


----------



## Tabitha (Mar 28, 2008)

Got my oredr & I am impresse striaght away because... you get 3 free 1/2oz samples (of your choice) if you list them in the comment area when you order. It says if you do not list them, you do not get them. I did not list them but sent them an email asking for them anyway. They sent me an email back saying they would include them & they did. So many suppliers have attitude about stuff like this, it's nice they bent the rule & because they did, I will reorder. I give awesome customer service & expect the same

OOB first impressions 
Orange Satsuma -Yowza! This smells SO good! Sweet orange & juicy grapefruit staright off!
Anise -Not my cup of tea, smells like floor cleaner or something...
Orchid -not my cup of tea, smells like roses & baby powder & I am not a big floarl fan
Vanilla Oak- smells like men's cologn 
Watermelon -smells like straight watermelon w/ a touch of vanilla, not too sweet
Fried Ice Cream -OMG I could drink this bottle! vanilla, crispy pastery shell, touch of caramel & cinnamon I am IN LOVE!
Divine Cherry Pie -Really nice & sweet cherry, not smellin' much pie but I like it
Pear Glaze -a nice clean pear, fresh & outdoorsy
Violet- this is a pretty floarl, not overwhelming & not head-ache-ish

Disclaimer: These are just my  personal first impressions. You may or may not like any or all of these scents.


----------



## Mandarin (Apr 27, 2008)

What exactly are you using these oils for? The reason that I am asking is because I spent over $150 on Wellington oils and was so disappointed in all but one. I soaped every single one in the hopes that it was just my nose. Everything turned out so weak.  The only oil that I ordered on your list was the violet. To me it had a very noticeable banana note to it. Banana was the first note that my husband picked up as well in the violet.  I am not trying to trash  a company.  Obviously they have a following or else they would not still be in business. I just was so unimpressed.  I ordered 15 or 16 oils and was very let down. The ONLY oil that was wonderful was the Cherry. It stuck beautifully.  So is there a secret to ordering from Wellington? I just ordered straight up scents like tangerine, orange, banana, apricot, blueberry, etc...


----------



## sarahjane (Apr 28, 2008)

I think it depends on what you are using them for.  I have used them in MP and body butters and they were wonderful.  I think they have a bad rep used in CP and HP.  I haven't used them for either.


----------



## Mandarin (Apr 28, 2008)

I guess it really does depend on what you are using the oils for.  However, the scents that I chose were not good for MP or body products either because they smelled poorly in the bottle. I found their citrus scents to have strong "fuel" notes.  I guess I just chose the wrong scents.


----------



## pepperi27 (Apr 28, 2008)

I wonder why that is? Its hard to determine whether or not the fragrance your spending money on will work in your cp soap. Mind you I don't make cp soap but have heard that some scents stick and work better in mp than cp. I noticed this when I was looking at scents from sweetcakes. They test a lot of their fragrances and will tell you don't even bother with this scent in cp soap.  Its nice that some companies are like that.


----------



## Mandarin (Apr 28, 2008)

pepperi27, I agree.  Some companies are so helpful.  Sweet Cakes is one of my favorite companies, by the way.  I appreciate their frankness with CP results. Bittercreek is another good one which gives CP results. Most of the  soap that I sell is  MP or HP.


----------



## jones10021 (May 2, 2008)

Vanilla Oak and Pear Glaze, hmmm... sounds yummy!
I'm not sure about Anise, it smells way to strong for me.


----------



## gallerygirl (May 12, 2008)

Tabitha, have you soaped with the fo's?  Just wondering how they did/doing.  thanks, k


----------

